# Grips For S&W 639



## Doublet479 (Jan 12, 2007)

Am not a real fan of wood grips . can anyone tell me if Pachmayr Signature grip for a S&W 39 , will work on my S&W 639 ?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*39 / 639 Pachmyre grips*

I believe that they are interchangeable. I have sold the 39 grips to peoplefor 439 and 639 guns and have not gotten any back. I havent done it my self.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I believe the 639 is a stainless steel 39. They will fit.


----------

